# How to buy a Pick Up



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

I am looking at buying a used pick up, some how I just think this is not going to be easy as pay money, put petrol in, drive.
Can anyone give some tips on where best to buy and how I regerster it and insure it.
My budget is 40,000


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Dubizzle.com


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

You will have to have a residents visa to buy a car. You will have to insure it before you can register it (the registration process here is the change of ownership and fitness test as well) 
The big insurers like RSA are super easy to deal with, they will send a man with the forms to meet you at the RTA (where you register the change of ownership etc etc) Insurance on a 40K AED vehicle should set you back about 1500 or so dirham. RSA have an online calculator for this and ended up being a shed load cheaper for me than AXA et al. 
DO bring your no claims bonus proof with you if you wish to avail of the discount. If you are planning to do the 'visa run' or trips to Hatta, DO tick the 'Oman extension' of you will not be covered at all (serious issue!) when you do those trips.
Finally, don't buy from another emirate than the one you have your tenancy contract in, you will have to 'export' your new ute and register it again in your home emirate.

Good luck


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> You will have to have a residents visa to buy a car. You will have to insure it before you can register it (the registration process here is the change of ownership and fitness test as well)
> The big insurers like RSA are super easy to deal with, they will send a man with the forms to meet you at the RTA (where you register the change of ownership etc etc) Insurance on a 40K AED vehicle should set you back about 1500 or so dirham. RSA have an online calculator for this and ended up being a shed load cheaper for me than AXA et al.
> DO bring your no claims bonus proof with you if you wish to avail of the discount. If you are planning to do the 'visa run' or trips to Hatta, DO tick the 'Oman extension' of you will not be covered at all (serious issue!) when you do those trips.
> Finally, don't buy from another emirate than the one you have your tenancy contract in, you will have to 'export' your new ute and register it again in your home emirate.
> ...


Well how good are you, that was. Everything I needed to know bloody fantastic 

BIG THANK YOU


----------



## MartinP (Jul 24, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> You will have to have a residents visa to buy a car. You will have to insure it before you can register it (the registration process here is the change of ownership and fitness test as well)
> The big insurers like RSA are super easy to deal with, they will send a man with the forms to meet you at the RTA (where you register the change of ownership etc etc) Insurance on a 40K AED vehicle should set you back about 1500 or so dirham. RSA have an online calculator for this and ended up being a shed load cheaper for me than AXA et al.
> DO bring your no claims bonus proof with you if you wish to avail of the discount. If you are planning to do the 'visa run' or trips to Hatta, DO tick the 'Oman extension' of you will not be covered at all (serious issue!) when you do those trips.
> Finally, don't buy from another emirate than the one you have your tenancy contract in, you will have to 'export' your new ute and register it again in your home emirate.
> ...


Re:- VISA Run, I am planning a visit (holiday/job hunt) end of August, I understand I get 30days visa on arrival, can extend by 30 days whilst there, then the visa run, any idea on costs & timescales? Needless to say I wont have a car. Cheers M


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

MartinP said:


> Re:- VISA Run, I am planning a visit (holiday/job hunt) end of August, I understand I get 30days visa on arrival, can extend by 30 days whilst there, then the visa run, any idea on costs & timescales? Needless to say I wont have a car. Cheers M


You will have noticed from your search (cough) that Visa runs happen all the time, hook a ride with someone from the forum. If you have a licence from one of the approved countries, you can rent a car for buttons (and they have Oman insurance on them)

You have (had?) the choice of the two month visa when you applied or arrive depending on how you do it. 'Tis cheaper to do it that way by far... it is (or was?) 800AED to extend at the Department once you are here. 

I have put those question marks on the past tense because things change week by week here and that's how it was when I went through the process.
Results may differ!

As to costs and timescales? The visa run from Dubai is a painless (rather pleasant) trip, allow 4 hours total for no pressure and cost is around 125AED (may be more or less) The Department visa extension is a feckinpaininthearse and involves queueing in the relentless heat with thousands of smelly men and a will sapping session of trying to get correct advice and service from Emiratis.

GOOD LUCK with that!


----------



## MartinP (Jul 24, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> You will have noticed from your search (cough) that Visa runs happen all the time, hook a ride with someone from the forum. If you have a licence from one of the approved countries, you can rent a car for buttons (and they have Oman insurance on them)
> 
> You have (had?) the choice of the two month visa when you applied or arrive depending on how you do it. 'Tis cheaper to do it that way by far... it is (or was?) 800AED to extend at the Department once you are here.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the help and advice, all appreciated.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

Make sure you know about the truck before buying it. There are so many vehicle in this country that are rebuilt or salvage coming from N America and Europe.

If you can find a Gulf Spec vehicle, you are best off. Also make sure to take it to a 'Tasjeel' Centre for mechanical inspection if you are not mechanically inclined yourself. They will charge you about 300 Dhs but it is well worth saving the future head ache.

Dubizzle is a good starting place but make sure that you get a feel for the person selling the truck. Try also to get service records and some background on its history. 

Any idea what kind of pickup you want? I may be able to help a bit, I work in the Auto industry and have a few ideas on who honest retailers are in places like Al Aweer


----------



## Ray Hewitt (Jul 25, 2012)

matizzay said:


> Make sure you know about the truck before buying it. There are so many vehicle in this country that are rebuilt or salvage coming from N America and Europe.
> 
> If you can find a Gulf Spec vehicle, you are best off. Also make sure to take it to a 'Tasjeel' Centre for mechanical inspection if you are not mechanically inclined yourself. They will charge you about 300 Dhs but it is well worth saving the future head ache.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for that, I am back in Dubai end of August , would really like to use your experience could you pm me so I have a way of contacting you, I am new to this site so I can't pm anyone yet
Cheers


----------

